# Move to New Zealand



## zulfi (Jan 27, 2013)

Salam to all, 
I hv prepared my EOI but i got 135 points, will it select from POOL even i dont hv any job offered? furthermore, I am IT professional and got bonus points. Advice plz


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no need to ask the same question multiple times.

The answer provided below stands:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...ealand/140435-nz-immigration.html#post1032335


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> There's no need to ask the same question multiple times.
> 
> The answer provided below stands:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...ealand/140435-nz-immigration.html#post1032335


A good point, Liam. 

Please - just post a question once, Zulfi. It will only be answered once! And multiple postings means I have to go round tidying up by deleting all the duplicates!


----------



## zulfi (Jan 27, 2013)

u right, i had made a mistake, thanks for advice


----------

